# Hi from Minnesota



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

hey welcome another MN person where you at in MN


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Tom. Have fun here.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2007)

*How does this work?*

?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2007)

*Aha so now I think how to do it!*

Hi there I´m from Sweden, but as we are not allowed to hunt there whit Archiry i´d like to join here instead


----------



## DoubleD (Jul 6, 2005)

*Welcome*

Hello from St Cloud


----------



## REDHDCHARM (Jun 4, 2005)

hockeynut said:


> Howdy
> 
> Looking forward to getting into the site as much as possible, just hope I can find the time as much as I would like too!
> 
> Tom aka hockeynut


Welcome to AT hockeynut and [email protected]! :welcome: :wave:

 Do what everyone else does hockeynut. :wink: Do it from work.  :ninja: 



[email protected] said:


> Hi there I´m from Sweden, but as we are not allowed to hunt there whit Archiry i´d like to join here instead


The more the merrier [email protected]! :thumb:

Enjoy and have fun! 


*


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

welcome!


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to AT, glad to have ya here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

hi newbee:darkbeer:


----------



## lilminnesotangl (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Archery talk, I hope you'll stop by the mutantville forum and say hi


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Hi there I´m from Sweden, but as we are not allowed to hunt there whit Archiry i´d like to join here instead


:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Stefan. Have fun here.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------

